# Lobster Megasonic 720 For Sale



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone know if this legit? Have you ever heard of such a beast? Has short bracelet and is not working but seems complete. Its you know where in the states.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

johndozier said:


> Anyone know if this legit? Have you ever heard of such a beast? Has short bracelet and is not working but seems complete. Its you know where in the states.


Yes, they made Megasonic F300 non-chrono 'Lobsters'.

If it's the one I think it is, it looks like the micro-motor magnetic bridge is missing.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> johndozier said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if this legit? Have you ever heard of such a beast? Has short bracelet and is not working but seems complete. Its you know where in the states.
> ...


Its also on British you know where pix are not good but if bridge is missing it is a goner.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I am having a punt on that....got a few spares floating about..and some impossible to find Nos links .

K


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Keith I will refrain from having a go as you are one of the few people not only qualified to go into the beast but with proper parts to make it usable. Good luck I would love to see the finished product if you luck out. I will concentrate on restoring my two new F300 Cones. One with the original 1125 bracelet and a PERFECT dark gray dial. GLOAT GLOAT


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

johndozier said:


> Keith I will refrain from having a go as you are one of the few people not only qualified to go into the beast but with proper parts to make it usable. Good luck I would love to see the finished product if you luck out. I will concentrate on restoring my two new F300 Cones. One with the original 1125 bracelet and a PERFECT dark gray dial. GLOAT GLOAT


Thanks John.....not sure what it will go for.....this things sometimes go sky high...yet occasionally..like the SM120 f300 on the bay the other night go for a pittance...( Â£82 ....sigh...damn Torchwood...)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> johndozier said:
> 
> 
> > Keith I will refrain from having a go as you are one of the few people not only qualified to go into the beast but with proper parts to make it usable. Good luck I would love to see the finished product if you luck out. I will concentrate on restoring my two new F300 Cones. One with the original 1125 bracelet and a PERFECT dark gray dial. GLOAT GLOAT
> ...


Hi Keith did you manage to pick this one up, fetched a fair old bit of money I see.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > johndozier said:
> ...


Yep...don't think the price was too off the mark....i have links for the bracelet...which would have been the biggest problem for any buyer.....spares for the movement...and if not the right ones , i can source a NOS one easy enough....just the dial really...look to have some slight corrosion around the tritium markers....annoyingly, i sold a suitable dial last month on Ebay...doh!!!

Should be here soon..so will keep you updated on the progress....

K


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad to know its is in good hands. I look forward to seeing the end result. These are the kinds of things that really should go to specialists in the field. I would love to have it but have no idea how to source the parts it obviously needs and Keith does. Go Keith!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Update.

Watch has been in my possession for several days...unfortunately i am unable to get it running with the parts i have.

My precious ( and only ) NOS movement had a buggered micromotor...as far too common problem ..so is basically junk

Any hoo..cleaned her up..fitted a new bracelet link...cleaned and oiled the movement..so just need to source the part.

Got some requests out...just awaiting an answer back...

Also for those that care...some better news.....the part i need to bring the Bucherer Beta 21 back to life is due very soon...










can't wait to bring her back to life.....

K


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the hard cheese. I am sure with your contacts the parts will show up eventuallly. Good luck.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck Kieth...


----------

